# Lexapro side effects suddenly appear?



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

Hello. I've been taking 10mg Lexapro for the past several years with no problems. Out of the blue I've started feeling dizzy. The dizziness is hard to explain but is more of a drunk and "spaced out" feeling rather than a spinning or fainting sensation and has been going on for a couple of months now. Is it possible for the Lexapro to suddenly cause side effects after being taken without issue for several years? I went to my doctor last week and did a physical and cbc blood test. Waiting on results. Thanks for your feedback....


----------

